# XXX URGENT: Critical situation in RICHMOND, VA



## chjhu (Dec 30, 2002)

A private adoption went bad in Richmond, VA. The family that adopted the GSD is threatening to dump him (whereever) and is totally uncooperative. The former owner is 3.5 hours away from Richmond and is trying to get the dog back, she is willing to drive and pick up - but the family is being uncooperative. Is there anyone who can help out with this? Maybe hold on to the dog for a couple of hours or drive a leg to shorten the 7-8 hour drive for the former owner?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

this makes me so mad. i hate when people do this kind of stuff. I wish I could help but I am no where near there. adopting a dog is a huge comitment and obviously this family can't handle it.


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

Where does this dog need to go?


----------



## chjhu (Dec 30, 2002)

The first step would be to get him out of the home to safety, baording or temp foster until the owner can get there or transport can be arranged. The original owner is in Baltimore and she has contacted us for help. The adoption was arranged through the shiloh rescue and this was supposed to be an approved.


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

Debbie with VGSR was inquiring from an email I sent to them. Do you have her contact info? If not, email me at [email protected] as your pm box is full.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

how can I help ? clean out your PMs please Mom


----------



## chjhu (Dec 30, 2002)

Sent you a PM. The most important thing would be to remove the dog from the home to get him safe and hold him or put him into boarding for a day or two, until the owner can get there to pick him up or until transport can be arranged. A transport leg would be appreciated as the owner is around 8 hours (round trip) from the dog. The family is not picking up the phone and not returning calls (messages were left). They told the shiloh rescue person that they are taking him to the shelter, as the shelter is closer than driving him part way home. They also told the shiloh rescue that he is being kept in the garage (since Saturday) and they were away from home over the weekend. The owner contacted Animal Control and he was not at the shelter as of 5PM today.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

didnt get the PM, I got the next two days off, can get to DC in an hour, what is the families prob w/ the dog?


----------



## bratmarine (Dec 20, 2002)

I'm sure that VGSR could help with transport only


----------



## chjhu (Dec 30, 2002)

The newest the owner was told through the shiloh rescue that he will be taking the dog to the Richmond SPCA. Does anyone know what the Richmond SPCA is like? The shiloh rescue that claimed that this was a wonderful home is telling the owner that the Richmond SPCA is a heavenly facility. I know that most SPCAs are kill shelters. The Baltimore SPCA euthanizes dogs that don't score perfectly on every point of the SAFER test the moment they enter the door. I rescued two dogs that the Baltimore SPCA wanted to euthanize and both were great dogs without issues.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

http://www.richmondspca.org/site/PageServer

Yikes. Good luck MTBAR.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

The Richmond SPCA is absolutly wonderful and do a fantastic job of placing pets, I beleave they are a no kill shelter


----------



## chjhu (Dec 30, 2002)

It looks like that only dogs that pass the temperament test are admitted. The dogs that don't do well enough on the test will be turned away.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

doesn't look like this will be an option for them. They have a waiting list...

"The Richmond SPCA is a no-kill shelter. We do not euthanize pets due to lack of space or length of stay. For this reason, space is at a premium and we are not able to admit all pets at all times. We have a waiting list of both dogs and cats. When space does become available, our admissions department contacts those interested in surrendering their pets and sets up an appointment for relinquishment. While pets are on the waiting list, our staff helps the owners resolve behavioral issues, gets the pet fully inoculated and spayed or neutered. Often, this process results in the owner keeping the pet or finding him or her a new home. While we work to increase people’s sense of responsibility about their pets, we focus more of our resources on saving the lives of animals that are in one of the local pounds where their lives are at risk."


----------



## chjhu (Dec 30, 2002)

The adopter is a policeman and he told the shiloh rescue that he can get the dog into the Richmond SPCA. This SPCA also does temperament evaluation. Interestingly the shiloh rescue is not showing any effort to take back/rescue the dog that they placed into their approved, wonderful home that is dumping him after three days.

The Baltimore SPCA wanted to euthanize a starved GSD that was in the streets for months and the only less than top score on the SAFER test was that she raised her lip during the food test which was administered as soon as she entered the door. I rescued this dog and she never showed food aggression. One way to be no-kill is to take in only the perfect animals.


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Would he be able to release the dog to a German Shepherd Rescue that the Shiloh rescue approves?


Fingers crossed - also if he has to go to SPCA - hope he passes the test!


----------



## chjhu (Dec 30, 2002)

The fact is that the dog was never released/signed over to the shiloh rescue, this was only a referral and a courtesy post. The shiloh rescue has no paperwork and neither does the adopter. The adopter was supposed to sign a contract, but this never happened. So the former owner is the only person who has proof of ownership. The microchip is in her name and the vet records. I wonder what kind of proof of ownership the SPCA will require.


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Has the owner turned over the dog to SPCA? If not couldn't he turn the dog over to a rescue here - and get back to owner ?


Or if this dog is in SPCA - hoping it passed the test - have to get it the heck out of there


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:The microchip is in her name and the vet records. I wonder what kind of proof of ownership the SPCA will require.


Is there any way the dog can be returned to her based on this? Legally it sounds like the dog is still hers - everything is in her name and there was no contract with these people, nor do they have any proof they own / adopted this dog such as vet records or the like.

Does Richmond have an animal control department? If so, could she report to animal control that these people have her dog and come get the dog?


----------



## chjhu (Dec 30, 2002)

That is what she is trying to do. She called Animal Control and they told her to call the adopter again, but he is ignoring her calls. I guess they did not want to mess with a police officer. He told the shiloh rescue that he will be taking the dog to the SPCA today, so she'll be calling the SPCA. She took the afternoon off work yesterday to get him (8 hour round trip) but the adopter would not talk to her.


----------



## chjhu (Dec 30, 2002)

MaxGunnar, please check your PM. The dog is getting picked up at 3PM today and it would be great if we could move him soon. I would need a phone number for contact.


----------



## chjhu (Dec 30, 2002)

Just got the good news that this boy is safe. Does anyone know how to get in touch with MaxGunnar?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

have you tried MaxGunner's email address?


----------



## chjhu (Dec 30, 2002)

Done, both e-mail and PM, it seems that he is not on the computer.


----------

